# How i will design my Ecommerce site ?



## bazingoinc (Jun 11, 2018)

I want to learn how to design an Ecommerce site is any there to help me. 
Best Regards,


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Errr.... This is a T-shirt printing forum, but I happen to be a web developer.


Do you know the basics... HTML, CSS and JS?
If not, then you need to learn these first.


----------



## bazingoinc (Jun 11, 2018)

yes i know html,css js


----------



## Gypsiesarecrying (6 mo ago)

Take a course in website development.


----------



## Alexkuter (Oct 12, 2017)

bazingoinc said:


> I want to learn how to design an Ecommerce site is any there to help me.
> Best Regards,


You can make ecommerce website in wordpress or shopify, both are good frameworks but i recommend shopify it's little bit costly but shopify offers you easy and fast plateform you can learn about both frameworks from tutorials on youtube but basic HTML, JS, CSS you must know learn about it.


----------



## MontyPhoun73 (6 mo ago)

Facebook and Instagram can be useful tools for promoting your product, even though you have a narrow audience. Many small stores started their sales with social networks and, after a while, created a website. Learning how to use the platform's tools would be best.


----------



## kevincook (Dec 5, 2017)

bazingoinc said:


> I want to learn how to design an Ecommerce site is any there to help me.
> Best Regards,


Try wordpress with elementor


----------

